# lecteur disque de mon emac bloqué



## noz (31 Juillet 2004)

Bonsoir à tous !
Depuis le début de la soirée je fais chauffer mon emac 700 en important des fichiers présents sur différents cds et alors que j'en étais au quinzième ou au vingtième, ma bécane a tout d'abord commencé par ne pas reconnaître le cd inséré, puis impossible de le sortir du lecteur... pLa traditionnelle manip avec la souris que l'on presse lors du démarrage ne marche pas bien sûr... Et pas plus de succès en laissant refroidir mon mac puis en redémarrant... Si quelqu'un a une soluce, merci d'avance !


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> Depuis le début de la soirée je fais chauffer mon emac 700 en important des fichiers présents sur différents cds et alors que j'en étais au quinzième ou au vingtième, ma bécane a tout d'abord commencé par ne pas reconnaître le cd inséré, puis impossible de le sortir du lecteur... pLa traditionnelle manip avec la souris que l'on presse lors du démarrage ne marche pas bien sûr... Et pas plus de succès en laissant refroidir mon mac puis en redémarrant... Si quelqu'un a une soluce, merci d'avance !



Bonsoir,

Et en allant dans fichier => Ejecter ? (à moin que se soit griser)
Ou par utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Zouzou (31 Juillet 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> Depuis le début de la soirée je fais chauffer mon emac 700 en important des fichiers présents sur différents cds et alors que j'en étais au quinzième ou au vingtième, ma bécane a tout d'abord commencé par ne pas reconnaître le cd inséré, puis impossible de le sortir du lecteur... pLa traditionnelle manip avec la souris que l'on presse lors du démarrage ne marche pas bien sûr... Et pas plus de succès en laissant refroidir mon mac puis en redémarrant... Si quelqu'un a une soluce, merci d'avance !



J'ai un iMac et pas un eMac 
Mais n'y a-t-il pas une petite manip à faire au niveau du lecteur à l'aide de la pointe d'un trombone ??? Je l'ai déjà fait sur mon ordi pour sortir un "cd récalcitrant" ... Sur l'iMac, il y a deux minuscules trous à l'extrême gauche et l'extrême droite du "mange disque" ... Normalement, le cd sort quasi aussitôt ...


----------



## Zouzou (31 Juillet 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iMac et pas un eMac
> Mais n'y a-t-il pas une petite manip à faire au niveau du lecteur à l'aide de la pointe d'un trombone ??? Je l'ai déjà fait sur mon ordi pour sortir un "cd récalcitrant" ... Sur l'iMac, il y a deux minuscules trous à l'extrême gauche et l'extrême droite du "mange disque" ... Normalement, le cd sort quasi aussitôt ...




Bon, a priori ... eMac très différent d'iMac ... Je retire ce que j'ai dit ...
Bon courage


----------



## noz (31 Juillet 2004)

Oui, la commande "éjecter" du finder apparaît bien en grisé, comme si l'emac ne reconnaissait pas qu'il y a un cd dans le lecteur. Quant à la solution "imac", elle n'est valable que pour les manges disques justement, hors l'emac est un lecteur traditionnel, à tiroir...


----------



## noz (31 Juillet 2004)

... et j'allais oublier... Dans utilitaire de disques, il ne reconnait que mes deux disques durs...


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2004)

Est ce que le cd est sur le bureau ? Le voit tu sur le bureau ?


----------



## Apca (31 Juillet 2004)

Sinon : 

Éjection d'un disque lorsque tout a échoué :



Si vous avez essayé toutes les méthodes habituelles d'éjection d'un CD ou d'un DVD du lecteur optique de votre ordinateur (cliquez sur "En savoir plus" si vous n'êtes pas sûr), il y a quelques méthodes manuelles que vous pouvez essayer.



Tout d'abord, quittez toutes les applications qui utilisent des fichiers sur le disque. Puis essayez une des ces méthodes alternatives :



Choisissez le menu Pomme > Redémarrer et maintenez la touche de la souris enfoncée jusqu'à l'éjection du disque.

Mettez l'ordinateur en veille (via la fenêtre Économiseur d'énergie des Préférences Système) et insérez un long trombone redressé dans le petit trou d'éjection d'urgence du lecteur (sa position varie en fonction des lecteurs). Appuyez fortement jusqu'à l'éjection du disque.

Utilisez Open Firmware pour éjecter le disque si toutes les autres méthodes échouent (il se peut que ceci ne marche pas sur tous les ordinateurs). Pour utiliser cette méthode, vous devez démarrer et utiliser brièvement l'ordinateur en utilisant Open Firmware, pas le bureau Mac OS X standard. Cette procédure ne pose aucune difficulté, essayez-la si vous vous sentez courageux.



Pour éjecter un disque via Open Firmware :


Redémarrez l'ordinateur.

Lorsque vous entendez le son de démarrage, appuyez sur les touches Commande + Option + O + F et maintenez-les enfoncées. (Il y a une Pomme sur la touche Commande.)

Relâchez les touches lorsque vous voyez un écran blanc où il est inscrit "Bienvenue sur Open Firmware".

Lors de l'invite, tapez :
éjecter cd

Appuyez sur la touche Retour, puis patientez quelques secondes. Le lecteur de disque devrait éjecter le disque, et "OK" apparaît sur l'écran lorsque l'action est terminée.

Tapez :

mac-boot

Appuyez sur la touche Retour.


Votre ordinateur démarre normalement et vous retrouvez votre bureau Mac OS X


----------



## paisley (1 Août 2004)

Bon je pense que le lesteur de Cd est mort !

Pas très sympa mais il reste une solution manuelle :
Sur le eMAc c,est un lecteur standard, la seule différence est la porte en avant que l'on peut ouvrir avec quelque chose de très, très mince (lame de cuter).

Une fois ouverte, comme tous les autres lecteurs il y a toujours le trou pour le trombone.
Vous poussez fort (le lecteur est mort) le tiroir s'ouvre, vous récupérez le CD, vous refernez le tiroir.
Redémarrez l'ordi et regardez dans "profile système" si votre lecteur est encore bon vous le voyez, essayer l'ouverture du lecteur à partir le la touche du clavier,

S'il est naze : pas visible, à changer.

Ce n'est peut-être que le résultat de rips trop nombreus, échauffement du lecteur qui n'est pas fait pour ripper 50 Cd à la suite


----------



## noz (1 Août 2004)

Bon alors d'abord merci à tous pour vos réponses... j'ai donc essayé la manip de Open firmware. Déjà 3 mn avant de comprendre que c'est en qwerty (ben oui c'est dimanche et y fait chaud hein... ^_^) ensuite la commande ne marche pas, il me répond "can't open the eject device", ce qui est très clair... Et puis en ouvrant manuellement la trappe qui cache le lecteur, je me suis rendu compte qu'il y avait effectivement un petit trou dessous. J'ai enfiché un trombone dedans et je n'ai d'abord rencontré que du vide, donc j'ai cru que c'était pour faire joli, et en fait en allant plus à fond, j'ai remarqué que mon lecteur s'ouvrait très très légèrement, suffisamment en tout cas pour me permettre de tirer dessus et de virer le disque. j'ai redémarré et mon lecteur répond bien à la commande d'éjection du clavier... Ouf... Reste que je  vais quand même le laisser se reposer un peu, en utilisant mon lecteur externe (qui offre l'avantage d'être firewire donc plus rapide). Et comme l'a dit l'un de vous, c'est vrai que le lecteur interne de mon emac n'est peut être pas fait pour manipuler 20 cds à la suite... (et pourtant, quand j'ai rippé ma discothèque, environ 300 cds, je n'ai eu aucun problème...) En tout cas, merci à tous !!


----------

